# B&K Ref31 or Sunfire TGP5



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Need your advise if it worth to change. Presently, I owned B&K Ref31 upgraded @ ref50 specs. also have 3 B&K power amps for 7.1 configuration. Speakers are Paradigm Ref 60 v3 fronts, CC-450 and mixed brands for surrounds. Sub Paradigm Ultra 12.

Got an offer from a friend Sunfire TGP 5 preamp at very reasonable price. Advantages in getting sunfire are its 7.1 channel inputs which B&K only has 5.1 channel, Balanced connections that matche to B&K balanaced inputs which B&K standard RCA & HDMI inputs but I learned it's has limited functions. On B&K it is THX Ultra2 certified with all those room & audio correction features whereas Sunfire doesn't have. onder:

I reserved the item for a week to decide. So, I decided to ask your opinions or recommendations either get the TGP5 or keep my Ref31 or better get the REf50 for balanced IC connections. :help:

Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would probably stick with your B&K over the Sunfire. However, if it was me, I would sell off the B&K and get any one of the Onkyo/Integra SSP's as they offer at least HDMI 1.3 and all offer Audyssey's stellar MultEQ XT.

If inclined to do so, I would research Audiogon to see which SSP gets the most money there as the earlier Onkyo SSP's can be had for well under a grand and also offer THX Ultra2 and 7 Channel Analog Inputs, and XLR Connections as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks Jack, you have a great points to consider. Actually, it's really difficult to part w/ my B&K which serving me well without any problem...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
My only concern about B&K is that they are now out of business. I once owned a B&K AVR years ago and I loved it. I have a special place in my heart for components that are Designed and Made in America.

HDMI has simply made it so difficult for Independent A/V Companies to remain viable. Couple that with truly groundbreaking Technologies like Audyssey and other Room EQ's and it is all but impossible for an American Brand to stay competitive in price with the myriad of Licensing Fees for a modern AVR/SSP. The Japanese based Multinationals are able to offset these Fees through a huge line of products and International Distribution combined with almost all of them Outsourcing manufacture to China or Malaysia. It is only with Flagship Components and First Generations of new Technologies that you even see things Made in Japan.

Amplifiers and Speakers are the only arenas where American Companies can still be competitive as neither involves having to pay Licenses in order to build these things. Even still even MartinLogan who calls themselves "The Great American Speaker Company" now do not make a single Speaker in America moving all Manufacturing to Sister Company Paradigm's Facility in Ontario.
Cheers,
JJ
JJ


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi!,
Again thanks for the info. Never thought that B&K is now out of business. Aside from the brand you suggested, any other names to be considered?..


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If wanting to stay with a Preamplifier as opposed to using an AVR as an SSP, your choices are fairly slim unless willing to spend 5 thousand Dollars plus. Anthem makes excellent SSP's. Emotiva SSP is well priced, but does not come close to offering the Onkyo/Integra Feature Set. However, its MSRP is far lower so it is not an entirely fair comparison. There are Companies like Theta, Classe, Mark Levinson, etc, but many of them cost as much as a nice Used Car.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi, 
Yes I agree with you the features offered by the new AVR models, but do you think it's a downgrade when it comes to SQ. I play music a lot in all formats, say 50/50 HT/music. I have a classic TTable that everyone like most they even offered me to swap with their gears. I almost forgot the sunfire has phono preamp which added feature that B&K doesn't have. 

Those names you mentioned really cost a fortune.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It is why the Onkyo/Integra remains in a category of one as it is an SSP with a Feature Set of a high dollar SSP available for around 2K new and much less depending on Model. Denon was supposed to offer an SSP based of their 43xx Series, but have yet to do so. Also, it does have a Phone Input although you could always add a quality Phono Preamp for a fairly reasonable amount.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Marantz AV7005 is a great pre-amp at an affordable price of $1499, offers all current decoding formats, has a phono input and can do many streaming features.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Good call on the AV7005. I somehow completely forgot about it when discussing what is available out there. I have mentioned this SSP many times, but somehow completely forgot about it when Posting.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks to all for the reply, opinions and suggestions. Decided not to take the sunfire and instead keep the B&K. checked those names you suggested and both are fine on papers with the latest audio decoding capabilites and another plus is MultEQ XT and other room correction functions. I'll just wait for a better deal with online sellers.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello Guys,
Another development is happening here, Got an offer from another friend by his Marantz Sr7001 for a very good friendly price and decided let go of my B&K ref31. Another friend showed interest for the B&K. Marantz has 7.1 SE preouts so I can still use my amp to power the L/C/R channels and use the ARV's amps for the surrounds. The sunfire is already out from the list.

Now, my questions.. Am I doing the right move? Is SR7001 worth as replacement? 

Thanks again to your inputs!..


----------

